# Doctor appointment



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

After much convincing, my mom finally made me an appointment to see the doctor about my anxiety/depression this Thursday.  I'm glad I don't have to see a pediatrician anymore. 
But I'm really nervous! What am I supposed to say to him?


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

lol pediatrician? are you serious.
well my advise would be to think what to say and what he might ask, but it wont be a big issue i guess since you have already been to another doc, usually they pass the history by. dont know how it is handled in the US though

otherwise make sure he knows you speak of serious disorder and not being very shy. there isnt more to that


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've never been to any doctor for the anxiety though.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

oh okay that is quite different then, first time talking about it with someone you dont know. 
on a more personal note i advise you to think very hard if you would like to go for medication if he offers you medication. in your age it is risky, really on an impressionable mind this drugs can cause a real mess.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> otherwise make sure he knows you speak of serious disorder and not being very shy.


Agreed. Be sure to emphasize how much your SA interferes with your livelihood.

Good luck! :squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks. I will mention that.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well the doctor sent me to the hospital to get my blood drawn to test for anemia and thyroid problems.

Then he prescribed Celexa (Citalopram) 20 mg / day . I hope this helps...


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

i scheduled an appointment with my doctor about something completely unrelated so i could tell them about my anxiety. i was so nervous about telling my parents, when i finally did after the appointment, i had my second anxiety attack. it was rly embarrassing.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, I'm sorry about the panic attack. I hope things get better for you.


----------

